# Get Alarm or just have Clown Nose flash?



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

Considering just getting the clown nose blink with no siren/alarm. I suppose that would costs me just the labor time of activating it on the DIS computer. What does everybody think about that?

Any advantages to getting the alarm? I think the with the alarm I would get tilt sensor, window break sensor, and also inside movement sensor. The problem is that people these days ignore the car alarm sound. Not sure what to do here. Opinions?

Thanks.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Magna said:


> Considering just getting the clown nose blink with no siren/alarm. I suppose that would costs me just the labor time of activating it on the DIS computer. What does everybody think about that?
> 
> Any advantages to getting the alarm? I think the with the alarm I would get tilt sensor, window break sensor, and also inside movement sensor. The problem is that people these days ignore the car alarm sound. Not sure what to do here. Opinions?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm getting the OEM alarm installed in my car. I think it's worth it. To each his own, though. :dunno:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Magna said:


> Any advantages to getting the alarm? I think the with the alarm I would get tilt sensor, window break sensor, and also inside movement sensor. The problem is that people these days ignore the car alarm sound. Not sure what to do here. Opinions?


Do you get an insurance discount from having the complete alarm? How much? In my case, the discount over 3 years was more than the alarm, making it a no-brainer.


----------



## RoyE46 (Jan 31, 2004)

Here's an off the wall thought. I've got an alarm system that I just installed, and when I get it activated, I'm gonna have them set it so the clown nose does NOT flash.

I'm actually more worried about the clown nose attracting attention from random haters who might vandalize the car. I'm not convinced that many breakins would be deterred by the flashing light, and I figure that an unexpected alarm going off after someone breaks a window would probably make them leave the scene. I'd be out $300 to replace the window, but I'd rather replace a window than have to fix vandalism.

Just my $.02.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

RoyE46 said:


> Here's an off the wall thought. I've got an alarm system that I just installed, and when I get it activated, I'm gonna have them set it so the clown nose does NOT flash.
> 
> I'm actually more worried about the clown nose attracting attention from random haters who might vandalize the car. I'm not convinced that many breakins would be deterred by the flashing light, and I figure that an unexpected alarm going off after someone breaks a window would probably make them leave the scene. I'd be out $300 to replace the window, but I'd rather replace a window than have to fix vandalism.
> 
> Just my $.02.


But your forgetting about those that the clown nose will deter! What if someone knows how to quitely pry the lock out of the door and specifically looks for BMW's which don't have the blinking clown nose? It's true that the unexpected alarm might cause them to immediately run for cover, but it's also true that had that person saw the blinking light they might have not even tried in the first place.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Magna said:


> The problem is that people these days ignore the car alarm sound. Not sure what to do here. Opinions?
> 
> Thanks.


What do you mean people?
You expect bystanders to react to your alarm? Or are you saying thieves ignore alarms?


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

No alarm and flashing clown nose here. No break-ins or vandalism to date as well.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

jw said:


> No alarm and flashing clown nose here. No break-ins or vandalism to date as well.


That's great and I'm glad to hear it (no sarcasim intended), but that really doesn't prove anything.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Moderato said:


> That's great and I'm glad to hear it (no sarcasim intended), but that really doesn't prove anything.


Never said it did. :dunno:

You want facts? Buy a Kia. You won't have to worry about vandalism or theft. :rofl:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

jw said:


> No alarm and flashing clown nose here. No break-ins or vandalism to date as well.





Moderato said:


> That's great and I'm glad to hear it (no sarcasim intended), but that really doesn't prove anything.





jw said:


> Never said it did. :dunno:
> 
> You want facts? Buy a Kia. You won't have to worry about vandalism or theft. :rofl:


1) Ok, so what's the point of your first comment then?

2) What do you mean "You want facts? Buy a Kia"? - what facts are you talking about?


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

I got my clown nose activated ( Dealer had no idea it was possible without the alarm) and I was able to get the insurance discount by showing them the flashing red!

I like the fact that even though I have no alarm I can look at the clown nose and if its flashing fast I know someone has tampered with my car. I discovered that after opening my trunk and watching the flash go from slow and steady to fast flash. Nice feature. 

I cant say I have ever heard of an alarm doing anything but anoying people, the price of the BMW alarm, even self installed is a joke for what you get anyway.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Moderato said:


> 1) Ok, so what's the point of your first comment then?
> 
> 2) What do you mean "You want facts? Buy a Kia"? - what facts are you talking about?


1) Was in response to the original post to this thread.

2) Was :stickpoke 'ing your comment about doesn't prove a thing. Proof=facts ... BMWs are stolen/vandalized... KIAs aren't worth the effort of stealing/vandalizing... :eeps:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

jw said:


> KIAs aren't worth the effort of stealing/vandalizing... :eeps:


Even the new Amanti? 

I think having the alarm is worth it, but if you don't wanna pay and self-install, at least get the nose activated... My only complaint is that you can't selectively disable the chirping/flashing function.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

swchang said:


> Even the new Amanti?
> 
> 
> 
> I think having the alarm is worth it, but if you don't wanna pay and self-install, at least get the nose activated...


I would tend to agree. It's a relatively small price to pay. But at least the blinking nose is free.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

depends on the area you live. i would say that if you never had breakin problems in past you can get away with just the alarm blink to deter any theft. the oem alarm isnt that great anyway. i do like the sound it makes arming/disarming. :bigpimp:


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

I think the oem alarm is worth it, for me. I got mine for $230 from circle bmw. I DIY, and dealer activated for free. But it took them 3 times to get all the setting right.

You can definitely choose the chirp and flash combination. I currently have single chirp and single flash on arming, and only flash (2 times) on disarm. I choose the chirp on arming because I can make sure I lock my car from distance.

I think the whole alarm thing is more for peace of mind. If someone REALLY want to steal you car, they can find a way to do it. But most theft look for easy target, so I think alarm, crown nose blinking do deter pretty well already.

eel


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

All you people saying the OEM isn't that good: What exactly do you expect in an alarm? What would you like the OEM alarm to include?


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

I think the OEM alarm is decent, not bad at all, but maybe my standard is low.

The kit include a montion sensor for interior and a tilt sensor. The alarm will not go off if someone just break the lock and open the door. It will go off if someone pop the hood, or if it detects any motion in the cabin or if some one trying to tow the car (tilt sensor). I heard you can add a shock sensor to it (~$20), so if some one kick the wheel, it will go off.

Another thing to consider is the intergration with the car key. I think if you go after market alarm, I don't know how would that work with the key.

Maybe someone can tell me what a GOOD alarm is suppose to do too.

eel


----------



## 330_Cic_Cruiser (Mar 17, 2004)

*OEM alarm is louder than most*

I paid approx $400 for OEM install and activation. During programming dealer changed some of the key memories previously programmed requiring me to return this week.  I deliberately set the alarm off by leaving a window down then after a minute or so sticking my hand inside. I am telling everyone the BMW screaming siren is not your usual on off on off muffled drone of an aftermarket alarm. This thing impressed me and does give peace of mind that I have done all I can to protect the car. Although pleased, the alarm on a $45K automobile should be standard.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

eelnoraa said:


> The alarm will not go off if someone just break the lock and open the door. It will go off if someone pop the hood, or if it detects any motion in the cabin or if some one trying to tow the car (tilt sensor). I heard you can add a shock sensor to it (~$20), so if some one kick the wheel, it will go off.


It will go off if they pop the lock cylinder depending on your settings. You have to change it so that it disarms by remote only. (I have yet to do this.)

Shock sensor? Not from BMW. Dunno about aftermarket, though. Does it integrate well? What companies?


----------

